# Your home lodge (Photo Collection)



## RTidwell (Apr 14, 2011)

For those of you who have been to the GLOT you may have been through the hallways of the lower levels where there are pictures of every lodge in Tx. I got to thinking the other night I would be great to see where we all call home.

Onion Creek Lodge No. 220, Austin, Tx


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Your home lodge*

*Thomas B. Hunter #1356*


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Your home lodge*

*Knob Creek #401 - Temple Texas*


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Your home lodge*

*And... Belton #166 - in Belton Texas*


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Your home lodge*


*Mt. Hiram Lodge #595* (Copperas Cove, TX)
_My current "home" lodge where I was raised._

*Valley Lodge #175* (Burnet, TX)
_The lodge in my hometown and that I was initiated in_

*Just a note, both pictures care from the GLoT website


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Your home lodge*



RTidwell said:


> Onion Creek Lodge No. 220, Austin, Tx




RT- Is there a way to get a picture of the lodge without all the trees and shadows covering the buidling?  Looks really awesome as is (and even reminds me of home...lol), but hard to see the building itself with all the shadows and stuff getting in the way...lol


----------



## kwilbourn (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Your home lodge*



Michaelstedman81 said:


> RT- Is there a way to get a picture of the lodge without all the trees and shadows covering the buidling?  Looks really awesome as is (and even reminds me of home...lol), but hard to see the building itself with all the shadows and stuff getting in the way...lol


There are different angles of Onion Creek on their website: http://www.onioncreeklodge220.org/


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Your home lodge*



kwilbourn said:


> There are different angles of Onion Creek on their website: http://www.onioncreeklodge220.org/




Oh, wow.  You were right and that totally helped.  That is a really  nice buidling.  I need to stop by sometime...lol


----------



## Beathard (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Your home lodge*

Austin #12


----------



## tbone1321 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Alvarado 314*

Alvarado 314 but no picture 

Tbone, here is a picture of Alvarado.


----------



## Txmason (Apr 15, 2011)

*Home Lodge(s)*

San Jacinto Lodge#106 Willis, Texas (Where I was raised) - On Left

Howard Lodge South Yarmouth, MA (Lodge where I petitioned to start my journey as a mason. However, I called Texas home!)


----------



## tbone1321 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you for whoever provided picture I am going to assume Blake did


----------



## JJones (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandview Lodge #266


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Apr 17, 2011)

Lafayette #83, 4th Masonic District, GL of NC.


----------



## David Duke (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam B. Crawford #1418; New Caney, TX


----------



## tbone1321 (Apr 17, 2011)

Tony Siciliano said:
			
		

> Lafayette #83, 4th Masonic District, GL of NC.



Beautiful lodge if you have more interiors would u mind sharing


----------



## Christopher Parker (Apr 18, 2011)

Beathard said:
			
		

> Austin #12



That's the lodge just south of MLK, right?


----------



## Beathard (Apr 19, 2011)

Christopher Parker said:


> That's the lodge just south of MLK, right?


Yes, but there are several in the building.  It is the Scottish Rite building on 17th and Lavaca.


----------



## RTidwell (Apr 19, 2011)

Beathard said:
			
		

> Yes, but there are several in the building.  It is the Scottish Rite building on 17th and Lavaca.



Yea almost all of the lodges in district 50a are in that building or in the York Rite building.


----------



## MikeMay (Apr 19, 2011)

*San Gabriel 89*



Okay, here's my favorite Lodge! ;-)


----------



## fairbanks1363pm (Apr 20, 2011)

dont have pic of my lodge but here is our lodge murals which are very sweet.
http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showth...nd-dads-golden-trowel&highlight=golden+trowel


----------



## JJones (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: San Gabriel 89*

We've just finished making a lot of changes to our lodge room so I thought I'd share some pictures with you gentlemen.

These are before and after pictures taken from the three chairs.  I unfortunately don't have any pictures of the lodge room before we installed the checkered pavement but that's a recent improvement also.  The three officer's chairs you may notice are new as well and had to be constructed inside the lodge.

Sorry if these images make my post huge! 

Before:

















After:


----------



## rhitland (Jun 7, 2011)

I could post pics all day of the Ft Worth Temple but I will do 2 and a link to our website photos if you want to see more
https://picasaweb.google.com/fortworth148/FtWorthMasonicTemple#


----------



## cacarter (Jun 9, 2011)

Mackenzie #1327  Lubbock, TX
Had to snag it off of Google Street view.


----------



## Bogey08 (Jun 9, 2011)

Brothers,
This will give you a bit of history of the Roseville Lodge #222 in Roseville, CA.   Still looking for a better photograph.  We own a theater and several rental locations all within our property.


http://rosevillemasoniclodge.org/uploads/History_of_Roseville_Masonic_Lodge_222.pdf


----------



## Scott J (Jul 16, 2011)

Rio Grande Lodge #81


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jul 18, 2011)

Army Lodge #1105



Perfect Union #10 in the Scottish Rite Cathedral in Downtown San Antonio:


----------



## chauffe (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is my lodge #427 Cut Off Louisiana


----------

